# Main > General Discussion >  Steaming right now on twitch

## Sprutnums

See it right here and follow my map making  :Smile:  http://www.twitch.tv/sprutnums/

----------


## johnvanvliet

and i thought redit was bad enough 

that is a step above The LCD ( "Least Common Denominator " ) of the net, 4chan .

----------

